# Problem mit Postfix =)



## ulf123 (2. Juni 2006)

Halli hallo

da bin ich schon wieder xD
Ich habe ein Probelm mit Postfix

ich hab mir mal Postfix installiert und hab POP3 Konten angelegt und Emailadressen dazu.
jetzt ist mir auf gefallen das jeder über meinen Server Email senden kann...
da er keine SMTP Anmeldung fordert.
wie bing ich mein POP3 Konto dazu sich am SMTP anzumelden?

saslauthd ist insalliert und auch eingestellt..
nur mit den User anlegen klaps net so


```
sv123:/home/kcc/perl # sasldblistusers2
sv123:/home/kcc/perl #
```


Danke Ulf


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

> wie bring ich mein POP3 Konto dazu sich am SMTP anzumelden?


 Wie bring ich meinen Toaster dazu meine Waesche zu waschen? 

Damit Postfix SMTPAUTH unterstuetzt muss dieser explizit mit SASL-Support kompiliert werden. Wie das geht kannst Du hier nachlesen.


----------



## ulf123 (2. Juni 2006)

danke wenn noch was ist meld ich mich noch mal


----------

